# só pode!



## ploja

Hola, me pregunto cómo se traduce "*só pode!*" al español. Según entiendo literalmente es como decir "sólo puede", pero realemnte no es la traducción exacta porque se trata de una expresión según me ha dicho una chica de Brasil. Gracias si alguien me puede ayudar a traducir la expresión "só pode!" al español. Me parece que puede ser algo como "no jodan!" pero no es más que una especulación mía.


----------



## Vanda

ploja said:


> Hola, me pregunto cómo se traduce "*só pode!*" al español. Según entiendo literalmente es como decir "sólo puede", pero realemnte no es la traducción exacta porque se trata de una expresión según me ha dicho una chica de Brasil. Gracias si alguien me puede ayudar a traducir la expresión "só pode!" al español. Me parece que puede ser algo como "no jodan!" pero no es más que una especulación mía.



Bienvenido Ploja, 

Dizemos _só pode_ quando estamos tentando descobrir o motivo de alguma coisa que aconteceu. Por exemplo: 
Você: Maria ficou de chegar às 11 horas, já é meio-dia e ela ainda não chegou. Ela nunca chega atrasada, deve ter ficado presa no trânsito. 
Eu: Só pode. (só pode ser este motivo)

Bem, essa é uma das maneiras de se usar a expressão.


----------



## willy2008

ploja said:


> Hola, me pregunto cómo se traduce "*só pode!*" al español. Según entiendo literalmente es como decir "sólo puede", pero realemnte no es la traducción exacta porque se trata de una expresión según me ha dicho una chica de Brasil. Gracias si alguien me puede ayudar a traducir la expresión "só pode!" al español. Me parece que puede ser algo como "no jodan!" pero no es más que una especulación mía.


 Seria como decir "puede ser"


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

willy2008 said:


> Seria como decir "puede ser"


Ou: "*A lo mejor*"

EDIT: Mais bem me parece que é como: "*¡De plano!*" porque não tem dúvida...

Sds.


----------



## coquis14

willy2008 said:


> Seria como decir "puede ser"


*Willy* debo concordar con *Giorgio* al decir que para mí también es algo como _"de plano"_ o "_*debe*_ ser".


FarahSunshine said:


> Hola, soy nueva en el foro, solo quiero entender un mensaje que me llegó, me pueden ayudar?


Bienvenida *Fara*
¿Y el mensaje cuál es?
Saludos


----------



## Alandria

"Tenía que ser" pode servir? É que eu já assisti ao Chaves em espanhol e eu já ouvi essa expressão ser usada, acho que se encaixa no contexto.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Alandria said:


> "Tenía que ser" pode servir? É que eu já assisti ao Chaves em espanhol e eu já ouvi essa expressão ser usada, acho que se encaixa no contexto.


Sim pode, sim. 

Até logo!


----------



## Alandria

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Sim pode, sim.
> 
> Até logo!


 
Obrigada, Giorgio.


----------



## Denis555

Alandria said:


> "Tenía que ser" pode servir? É que eu já assisti ao Chaves em espanhol e eu já ouvi essa expressão ser usada, acho que se encaixa no contexto.


 
Tinha que ser o Chaves mesmo! (Seu Madruga)= Só pode ser o Chaves mesmo!


----------



## andlima

Denis555 said:


> Tinha que ser o Chaves mesmo! (Seu Madruga)= Só pode ser o Chaves mesmo!



Acho que seria _"Só podia ser o Chaves"_.

Acho que _"só pode ser"_ é uma especulação (_"aposto que é"_), enquanto _"tinha que ser"_ e _"só podia ser"_ estão mais para constatações (como _"eu já sabia"_ ou _"não falei?"_).


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

coquis14 said:


> *Willy* debo concordar con *Giorgio* al decir que para mí también es algo como _"de plano"_ o "_*debe*_ ser".
> 
> Saludos


 
Outra opção: "*Ha de ser*".
 
Sds.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

o también: *tiene que ser.*


----------



## Denis555

andlima said:


> Acho que seria _"Só podia ser o Chaves"_.
> 
> Acho que _"só pode ser"_ é uma especulação (_"aposto que é"_), enquanto _"tinha que ser"_ e _"só podia ser"_ estão mais para constatações (como _"eu já sabia"_ ou _"não falei?"_).


 
Você tem toda a razão. Foi mais ou menos uma aproximação que eu dei. Me parece que o problema de especulação e constatação esteja no tempo do verbos.

*Tem que ser*  o Chaves = *Só pode ser* o Chaves (especulação)
*Tinha que ser* o Chaves = *Só podia ser* o Chaves (constatação)


----------



## terelize

"Seguramente" és lo lo que empleo yo cuando quiero decir "só pode".
"Pode ser" seria sencillamente "puede ser". Y son expresiones totalmente destintas.


----------

